
Are Old Scientists Less Innovative? - kmod
http://www.marginalrevolution.com/marginalrevolution/2009/12/the-danger-of-old-scientists.html
======
jeremyw
I'd be curious to see the age trends among grant committee members, as a bias
factor.

------
jacquesm
from:

[http://shrinkwrapped.blogs.com/blog/2009/12/how-paradigms-
ch...](http://shrinkwrapped.blogs.com/blog/2009/12/how-paradigms-change.html)

"Scientific paradigms change one death at a time."

